# Apache Domain statt IP(?)



## rtky_Trunks (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Apache.
Also ich habe an eine Standleitung eine Server drangehängt also mit fester IP.
Nun hat noch der Domain gefehlt. Den habe ich dann bestellt.
Ok, nun zum Problem.

Wenn man im Browser die domain eingibt wird der weitergeleitet zur IP.
Wenn ich eine Seite (.HTML) erstelle und die von da aus aufrufe, 
die ein link enthaltet, der so aussieht: 

"href="/bilder/"

 - Dann ersetzt der mir das so: "http://xx.xx.xx.xx/bilder/".
Ich will aber nicht das der die IP Adresse dahin setzt sondern den domain. Das es so aussieht:
"http://www.domain.de/bilder/"

Ich hab schon viel gesurft und auch die docus von apache gelesen. Aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Ich haben auch schon die *VirtualHost *versucht, wobei die irgendwie nicht funktionier.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruss,
Marc


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2006)

Vermutlich bringen Dich die Begriffe "mod rewrite" und ".htaccess" weiter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Januar 2006)

Du musst einen richtigen, passenden VirtualHost (VHost) anlegen - ansonsten kann das auch nicht gehen.

Wenn du bei einem Link nur href="/bilder" angibst, wird die Domain (oder die IP) davor automatisch ergänzt.


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Domain, die du dir gekauft hast, lediglich eine HTML Seite,
die einen Frame enthaelt, in dem deine Seite ueber die IP aufgerufen wird. (Also
[tt]<frame src="http://123.123.123.123/" />[/tt]).

Logischerweise werden dann auch saemtliche Links mit der IP Adresse und nicht
mit der Domain ergaenzt.

Abhilfe schafft ein richtiger Eintrag im DNS. DynDNS hat z.B. ein Angebot fuer
statische IP Adressen. So weit ich weiss allerdings nicht fuer .de Adressen. Das
wird schon etwas schwieriger, weil die DeNIC u.a. voraussetzt, dass zwei
Nameserver in zwei unterschiedlichen Klasse C IP Netzen vorhanden sind.

Kurz und ohne Buzzwords: Besorg dir 'ne anstaendige Domain .


----------



## rtky_Trunks (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Danke für die Anworten  

Was meintest du mit "anstaendige Domain".
Ohne werbung zu machen: Ich hab mir das Angebot *domain only*  von domainfactory.de geholt.
Da kann man den .de domain weiterleiten oder in ein Frame packen, wie vorher 
Fabian schon erwähnt hat.

Funktioniert das also garnicht was ich dass vorhatte?



> Abhilfe schafft ein richtiger Eintrag im DNS.


Wie oder wo kann ich das einstellen?

Dann wären die Features genau die gleichen wie bei einem de.vu domain? Da kann man ja auch weiterleiten oder das in einem Frame machen.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2006)

Arne hat recht, es muss natürlich ein richtiger Alias Eintrag in der httpd.conf stehen, damit der Apache auch mit der Domain arbeitet und nicht die IP verwendet.


----------



## rtky_Trunks (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

kannst du mir bitte erklären wie das funktioniert?
Also wo ich was eintragen muss.
Ich habe schon in der httpd.conf ein Eintrag hinzugefügt, das mit dem VirtualHost.
Aber das funktioniert nicht wirklich. Sprich er ersetzt trotzdem immer die IP.

Gruss,
MArc

EDIT: Ganz unten steht das mit dem VirtualHost.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2006)

Häng mal Deine httpd.conf als Anhang an das Posting, dann können wir mal neischaue!


----------



## rtky_Trunks (9. Januar 2006)

Hi,

hast du bzw. habt ihr schon etwas gefunden?#
- ICh habe die Datei bei meinem letzten beitrag dran gehängt.
Jetzt kannst mal reinschauen.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Januar 2006)

Da das Forum keine Benachrichtigung bei Textänderungen durchführt, habe ich natürlich nicht mitbekommen das die conf da ist. Ich merke mir die tausend Beiträge wo ich noch etwas beantworten möchte natürlich nicht alle 

Die httpd.conf ist schonmal sehr ... sehr chaotisch und gross. Vor allem doppelte Einträge sind nicht gut.

Folgendes ist Schmu:

```
NameVirtualHost 62.146.145.28:41

<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:41>
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
    ServerName www.razer-group.de
</VirtualHost>

NameVirtualHost www.razer-group.de

<VirtualHost www.razer-group.de>
ServerName www.razer-group.de
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
</VirtualHost>
```

So sollte es funktionieren:

```
NameVirtualHost 62.146.145.28

<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:80>
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
    ServerName  62.146.145.28
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:80>
    ServerName www.razer-group.de
    ServerAlias razer-group.de *.razer-group.de
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## rtky_Trunks (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Aber ich hab da doch noch eine Frage....

Ich benutze port 41. Deswegen auch ..: 41.
Geht das auch so:


```
<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:41>
    ServerName www.razer-group.de
    ServerAlias razer-group.de *.razer-group.de
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
</VirtualHost>
```

?
EDIT: Muss ich, wenn ich in der Datei etwas geändert habe, immer den apache neu startn ?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## rtky_Trunks (10. Januar 2006)

Ich nochmal.

Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert.
Aber er setzt trotzdem noch immer die ip adresse davor.
Gibs da noch eine Lösung?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Januar 2006)

rtky_Trunks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich, wenn ich in der Datei etwas geändert habe, immer den apache neu startn ?


JA! Unbedingt!



> Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert.
> Aber er setzt trotzdem noch immer die ip adresse davor.
> Gibs da noch eine Lösung?


Trotz des Neustarts? Normalerweise sollten diese Einträge genügen.
Bitte überprüfe noch einmal die httpd.conf: Am besten beginnst Du mit einer neuen Textdatei und kopierst Schritt für Schritt die Befehle hinüber und läßt doppelte und widersprüchliche Einstellungen draußen.

Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit Deine ganze httpd.conf zu überprüfen und habe nur fix darüber geschaut. Ich hoffe mal das sich ein anderer User mit etwas mehr Zeit meldet. Wir haben doch kompetente Helfer hier! *lock*


----------



## rtky_Trunks (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Danke nochmal.

Ich habe die Datei jetzt aufgeräumt (Also die Kommentare, doppeltes usw. weg gemacht)

Aber er fügt trotzdem noch die IP statt die Domain ein .
Ich habe die Datei mal angehängt. Schau Sie dir doch bitte nocheinmal an. Ich habe das gefühl das da was falsch ist. Ich habe von dem Apache nicht soooo viel Ahnung.

EDIT: Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das ich den Apache x mal neugestartet habe. Also an sowas kann es nicht liegen.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Januar 2006)

Versuch mal den Virtual Host bereich zu kürzen. Schau mal ob es funktioniert, wenn Du nur diesen Teil hier nimmst:


```
NameVirtualHost 62.146.145.28

<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:41>
    ServerName www.razer-group.de
    ServerAlias razer-group.de *.razer-group.de
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
</VirtualHost>
```

Ich habe bloss diesen kleinen Absatz entfernt:

```
<VirtualHost 62.146.145.28:41>
    DocumentRoot D:/wampp1/htdocs
    ServerName  62.146.145.28
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## rtky_Trunks (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo.


Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert. Es funktioniert nicht (?).
Habe den besagten Absatz weg gelassen.

Hier mal einen Test Datei: HIER LINK 

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Januar 2006)

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein wenig die HTTP-Header angeschaut. Hast Du eine Umleitung eingebaut (so sieht es nämlich aus). Der Server gibt nämlich einen 302 Fehler aus und ändert den Pfad. Mittlerweile glaube ich das der Apache den Hostnamen korrekt akzeptiert aber ein Script oder etwas ähnliches die Weiterleitung verbockt und die IP nimmt.


----------



## rtky_Trunks (14. Januar 2006)

Wie meinst du Umleitung? Ich habe ganz normal den Wampp installiert - bzw entpackt.
Ich habe nichts neues eingestellt außer das mit dem virtual host..
Wäre es besser wenn ich den Apache seperat installieren und dazu dann php und dann MySql. Vielleicht liegt es an Wammp - Vielleicht haben die da bereits was falsch eingestellt.
(?)

Gruss,
MArc


----------

